# Anyone Used Call Credit?



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Once a year or so I get my Statutory Credit Files from Experian and Equifax to check all is in order, and have also been told to get my file from Call Credit.

Looking on their site I cannot see anywhere that offers just the Statutory Report.

Anyone used them or know how they work/any advice for me?

TIA :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

https://www.callcreditcheck.com/index.php?mod=intro&act=link&fld=ServiceName&key=1&affiliateid=44


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Got that far mate, but once I sign up can I keep accessing it or do I pay some monthly fee? 

I just like to check them all once a year and pay the £2 Statutory fee...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I deal with them at work, so I could ask tomorrow for you?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Ah i see, I know call credit are the people who supply the identity theft protection as part of my current account and they market themselves as a credit management facility where as well as sending your credit report they alert you by text message or email if someone has performed a credit check. 

Maybe they don't just do one off reports?!? Though if you get an equifax and experian report i can't see it being very likely that call credit will have anything different!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I deal with them at work, so I could ask tomorrow for you?


If you could please mate that would be great - I'm just after the Statutory Report that's all.



rmorgan84 said:


> Ah i see, I know call credit are the people who supply the identity theft protection as part of my current account and they market themselves as a credit management facility where as well as sending your credit report they alert you by text message or email if someone has performed a credit check.
> 
> Maybe they don't just do one off reports?!? Though if you get an equifax and experian report i can't see it being very likely that call credit will have anything different!


Very true mate, but I thought if they do offer a Statutory and its only a couple of quid then it would be worth a look. Cheers :thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

TAKEN FROM THE MONEY SAVING EXPERT WEBSITE:



> As every company uses a different credit scoring procedure, pinpointing how any given one will view you is impossible. Yet keeping an eye on your general credit healthiness is important.
> 
> You've a statutory right under the Consumer Credit Act to write and get your files, yet this is slow and costs £2 per agency (see the officially checking credit files note). Instead, there's a trick to instantly get more detailed info online for free at the two main agencies (see the section below). After you've done this, have a play with the quick, anonymous credit checker below to see if you can improve your score too.
> 
> ...


Use THIS URL to read the article.


----------

